# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Doe mee aan dit onderzoek en win 50!!

## RickHaukes

Hallo allemaal, 

Mijn naam is Rick Haukes en ben 4e jaars student communicatie. Voor mijn afstudeeronderzoek voer ik op dit moment onderzoek uit naar het eten van vleesvervangers in Nederland. 

Dit onderzoek richt zich op een specifieke doelgroep namelijk; 
- Jonge moeders die
- in de leeftijd zijn van 25-40 jaar 
- en ooit hebben overwogen om een vleesvervanger te eten. 

Wanneer u binnen deze doelgroep valt kunt u mij enorm helpen om mijn enquête in te vullen.
De enquête is te vinden via onderstaande link en het duurt hoogstens 5 minuten om de enquête in te vullen!

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=334065 

Als dank voor het invullen van de enquête worden er 3 prijzen verloot: 

1. bedrag ter waarde van 50
2. bedrag ter waarde van 30
3. bedrag ter waarde van 20

U zou mij enorm helpen om af te studeren door deze enquête in te vullen! Alvast hartelijk dank voor het invullen van deze enquête!

----------

